# CPU zu warm ?



## Regressive (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe da mal ein anliegen. Habe mir eine AIO Wakü geholt. Es ist ein Triton mit den lüftern und Farbe. Benutze sie seit 2 wochen und habe noch keine risse und lecks nur mal vorab 

ich habe halt in HW monitor 2 Temps stehen einmal CPU und Package. Die Package liegt ( immoment beim übertakten ) auf 28 Grad beim Ideln und so um 50 grad bei vollast. Ist dies zu viel oder kann man damit leben ? 

CPU ist ein FX 6300 und Mobo ein M5A97 Evo R2.0 

wärmeleitpaste wurde voll verteilt auf dem CPU nur weiß ich nicht wie fest der block von der AIO Wakü sein muss.

MFG 

Regressive


Edit.: wärme von AGB: 36,7 Mittig gemessen
                       Schläuche: 34,7 Mittig gemessen
                          Radiator: 33,7

Edit.: AIO Wakü wurde die flüssigkeit getauscht ( Desteliertes wasser dazu InnovatekProtect IP dazu grüne lebensmittelfarbe )


----------



## the_swiss (11. Februar 2016)

50° sind absolut in Ordnung. Problematisch wird es erst ab 90-95° C.


----------



## Regressive (11. Februar 2016)

Dachte schon bei 63°C da regelt das mobo ja den CPU schon runte und ab 100 fährt er einfach runter. Deswegen habe ich da ein wenig bange  das es zu heiß wäre


----------



## S!lent dob (11. Februar 2016)

50° sind in Ordnung, 95-100° wie mein Vorredner schrieb sind allerdings für AMD falsch. Da wirds schon deutlich früher "eng", bem PII ab 63°.
Wie ist den der Takt deines FX? Mein X6 wird mit ner 80i nicht mal 50° warm (Spielelast) und das bei 1,4V und 3,8Ghz (Hab Flüssigmetal WLP).

Eigentlich sollte eine Triton das deutlich besser können.


----------



## Regressive (11. Februar 2016)

CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Da bitteschön 

Ich habe die WLP genommen die beilag


----------



## S!lent dob (11. Februar 2016)

Bei 4,4 Ghz ist 50° unter Last als kühl zu bezeichnen 
Oder erzeugen die Lüfter Turbinenartige Lautstärke?

Edit: Läuft dein Ram wirklich nur mit 1333Mhz? Da verschenkst du aber ordentlich Leistung, die FX können Problemlos mit 1866er umgehen


----------



## Regressive (11. Februar 2016)

es sind auch 1866 habe das auch mal eingestellt aber denke das dumme asus programm stellt mir da was um weil normal sollte er auch auf 1,3V cpu laufen nicht auf 1,18V ^^ aber läuft ja so stabil  Die Radiatoren regeln die geschwindigkeit nicht selbst muss selbst am rädchen drehen die 3 gehäuse lüfter laufen ganz normal ohen wirklich laut zu werden 

Also im Bios steht es auf DDR3 1866mhz. aber im windoof wird mit 1333mhz angezeigt


----------



## xXFreshCoastXx (11. Februar 2016)

Hallo ich habe ein ähnliches Problem ich habe einen Intel Core i5 4690k übertaktet auf 4,4 GHz 1.25v meine CPU wird aber beim Spielen oder in Prime 95 sehr heiß bis zu 95 Grad idl 37 grad obwohl ich eine Wasserkühlung habe
1. Alphacool Eisberg Single Pumpe 
2. 2 Ausgleichsbehälter 
3. 1.2 Liter kühlflüssigkeit
4. 240 mm Radiator 
5. Alphacool Silver Grease Wärmeleitpaste für 50 Cent 

Wie man schon auf den erste  Blick sieht ist die wärmeleitpaste sehr billig kann es sein das es an ihr liegt? 

Die Pumpe pumpt ohne Probleme 120 Liter die Stunde.

An was kann das liegen das ich so hohe Temps habe ist es wirklich die Wärmeleitpaste was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann in Tests war sie nämlich höchstens 10 Grad heißer, als andere Wärmeleitpasten 

Noch dazu ein Schlauch ist etwas abgeknickt aber fast garnicht nur ganz minimal was also ja auch nichts ausmachen darf.

Bitte um Antwort und Hilfe


----------



## the_swiss (11. Februar 2016)

Lieber einen eigenen Thread erstellen.

Gut wäre noch ein Foto vom System.


----------



## S!lent dob (12. Februar 2016)

@ xX Fresh.... blah blah: Willst du dich jetz in jeden Thread einklinken? 
1x Reicht doch wohl, oder mach nen eigenen Thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...gen/426980-cpu-wird-unnatuerlich-heiss-3.html


----------

